# Clutch problems



## lise-r (Dec 10, 2006)

i have read the other clutch threads and didnt find anybody talking about this so i posted a new one......

i have a 06 se-r about 6000 miles and at first i noticed a noise when shifting into first but now its also when im downshifting does anybody know anything about this. It sounds almost like it could be grinding but the clutch is fully down and it might be slipping.


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

Sounds like its time to get the clutch replaced!


----------



## lise-r (Dec 10, 2006)

yea but its only been 6000 miles they die that quickly its not like i burned it out....is this normal for these cars?


----------



## fugeelala1980 (Dec 28, 2006)

Switching to synthetic has lessened the sound for many with the SE-R, this was like a big time thread before they revamped the nissanforums. Lots went with Mobil1 fullsyn....not sure of the weight google it


----------



## lise-r (Dec 10, 2006)

i run royal purple in that since the first oil change....same noise


----------



## Silly Rabbit (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm noticing a similar sound/feel with mine. I've only had it 3 weeks and only put 400 miles on it, so I'm not sure what 'normal' is. It seems that its more noticeable when the car is cold. It is more of a feel than a sound. There is plenty of travel in the clutch and no slipping, but when engaging, the shift is stiff, almost like it is catching on something just before it goes in gear. For me, 3rd is the most noticeable and I actually get a slight grind sound. It is smoothest in 4th-6th. I don't know if I truly didn't notice it when I test drove it or maybe I overlooked it becuase I was sold on the car. I really doubt it, my guess is the temperature has more to do with it. I've only just noticed it the past 2 days and haven't so much as even check fluid levels.
Is there a way to read the previous thread on the topic???


----------

